# Voice Control your Tivo



## jasonfox (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks to the wonderful discoveries in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392385

I figured out how to get it working with the voice control software VoxCommando. It only lets you do the same basic functions you can do with the remote, but it's nice to be able to switch tuners, change channels or pause/play/skip when your hands are full/busy.

http://voxcommando.com/forum/index.php?topic=1459.0

Hopefully others will find this useful/fun.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting....


----------



## riz (Dec 30, 2000)

Could you do a step by step for us? That thread is awful long to go through, your efforts in a tidy little tutorial would be much appreciated!

Thx,
riz

edit: for some reason i thought you posted this just a few days a ago, not a whole year and a few days ago lol


----------



## Selmabody (Nov 19, 2005)

Would be very helpful for my wife who is "remote retarded" as she tells everyone.


----------

